# What are the best vitamins??



## EgypSwiftLady

I am so confused!! I have been looking at ALL the different vitamins on the market and just am not sure which is best for the pigeons and doves who live here. Most of these birds will not be breeders, most are rescues, so no showing or racing either, I just want an all around vitamin to make sure they stay in good health.
Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking

I think if you find one that is closest to natural that would be best. They are better absorbed and utilized by the birds. I use HERBA brand multi-vitamin, specially made for pigeons.

I do however, like to give them brewers yeast, wheat germ oil, alfalfa, garlic, probiotics, kale(etc.) as the source is more natural or IS natural in its original state.


----------



## Snowbird Sue

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I am so confused!! I have been looking at ALL the different vitamins on the market and just am not sure which is best for the pigeons and doves who live here. Most of these birds will not be breeders, most are rescues, so no showing or racing either, I just want an all around vitamin to make sure they stay in good health.
> Thanks.


Hi, I use "Red Cell" .... It is for horses, and is a liquid vitamin. I use 1 Teaspoon per Gallon of water, and they get that one day a week. Seems to be working just fine, my birds are nice and healthy, and that is the only vitamin they get. I buy it at the Feed Store, and I bought a quart last November, and I am still using it. I think it would work for you too!


----------



## John_D

Our aviary birds get good, wholesome pigeon mix, fresh water, and pigeon grit. They get lettuce, and a crumbled calcium & trace mineral block regularly but not daily. That's basically it most of the time, as they are out in fresh air and get the sun. 

If birds are inside for more than a few days they'll get extra D3, in liquid form, as they won't get so much natural daylight as they would outside. 

They may all occasionally get probiotics in their water, but mostly they get all they require to keep 'em healthy without the need for much extra stuff on any regular basis. I sometimes put vitamins in the water for my balcony ferals, as their diet is less certain, and use just a soluble bird multivitamin from my local pigeon supply store made by the Australian Pigeon Co.

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi, I use "Red Cell" .... It is for horses, and is a liquid vitamin. I use 1 Tablespoon per Gallon of water, and they get that one day a week. Seems to be working just fine, my birds are nice and healthy, and that is the only vitamin they get. I buy it at the Feed Store, and I bought a quart last November, and I am still using it. I think it would work for you too!




Thanks Sb Sue I'll give it a try.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

John_D said:


> Our aviary birds get good, wholesome pigeon mix, fresh water, and pigeon grit. They get lettuce, and a crumbled calcium & trace mineral block regularly but not daily. That's basically it most of the time, as they are out in fresh air and get the sun.
> 
> If birds are inside for more than a few days they'll get extra D3, in liquid form, as they won't get so much natural daylight as they would outside.
> 
> They may all occasionally get probiotics in their water, but mostly they get all they require to keep 'em healthy without the need for much extra stuff on any regular basis. I sometimes put vitamins in the water for my balcony ferals, as their diet is less certain, and use just a soluble bird multivitamin from my local pigeon supply store made by the Australian Pigeon Co.
> 
> John


 Thanks John, I guess I worry too much. Maybe I should just give the pigeons that are inside during quarentine and recouperating(?) the vitamins.
And second thought during the winter months.


----------



## Snowbird Sue

John_D said:


> Our aviary birds get good, wholesome pigeon mix, fresh water, and pigeon grit. They get lettuce, and a crumbled calcium & trace mineral block regularly but not daily. That's basically it most of the time, as they are out in fresh air and get the sun.
> 
> If birds are inside for more than a few days they'll get extra D3, in liquid form, as they won't get so much natural daylight as they would outside.
> 
> They may all occasionally get probiotics in their water, but mostly they get all they require to keep 'em healthy without the need for much extra stuff on any regular basis. I sometimes put vitamins in the water for my balcony ferals, as their diet is less certain, and use just a soluble bird multivitamin from my local pigeon supply store made by the Australian Pigeon Co.
> 
> John


Yes, Mine also get the grit, crushed oyster shells, the pigie mix and fresh water, but I thought that was the "usual" stuff!!  I was just talking about the what "vitamins", I use,of course.


----------



## Lovebirds

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi, I use "Red Cell" .... It is for horses, and is a liquid vitamin. I use 1 Tablespoon per Gallon of water, and they get that one day a week. Seems to be working just fine, my birds are nice and healthy, and that is the only vitamin they get. I buy it at the Feed Store, and I bought a quart last November, and I am still using it. I think it would work for you too!


Do you use a TABLESPOON or a TEASPOON? I've always used a teaspoon. I see Foy's says tablespoon............hmmmmmm.


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Lovebirds said:


> Do you use a TABLESPOON or a TEASPOON? I've always used a teaspoon. I see Foy's says tablespoon............hmmmmmm.


Teaspoon.... I have a spoon just for that on the bottle with a rubber band. Sorry for the confusion!! I'll try to do better!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Snowbird Sue said:


> Yes, Mine also get the grit, crushed oyster shells, the pigie mix and fresh water, but I thought that was the "usual" stuff!!  I was just talking about the what "vitamins", I use,of course.



Ditto here too Sb Sue, we are thinking alike.


----------

